# DAFNE Courses



## Vanessa (Mar 6, 2009)

Scroll down this web page to the DAFNE section and you'll find some newly published factsheets on DAFNE and what the NHS should be doing

http://www.diabetes.nhs.uk/work-are...gement/supporting-self-care-of-diabetes#DAFNE


----------



## Copepod (Mar 6, 2009)

*DAFNE centres list*

Factsheet 7 is particularly useful as it lists all centres in UK and Eire currently offering DAFNE courses, plus those that will start in 2009. Link from webpage given by Vanessa - many thanks.


----------

